# List of Blu-ray Players with Subtitle-Shift



## ScopeFan

Hello

I'm looking for a "new" Blu-ray player with subtitle-shift ability. My Panasonic DMP-BDT465 seems not to have it.

I could not find a list with players which support that feature.
Could we start a list here? New and discontinued players as well.


- The Oppo Players
- Panasonic DMP-BDT220
- Panasonic DMP-BDT500
- Philips BDP3000


----------



## DuaneAA

I would be interested in such a list too. I always watch 'Tora, Tora, Tora' on Dec 7 and it is annoying that the subtitles are displaying below my screen. In this case, it doesn't really matter as I've seen the movie so many times in the last 40 years, I have most of the subtitles memorized. But for other movies it would certainly be nice to be able to shift their location.

Duane


----------



## MovieSwede

Panasonics UHD players.

UB900
UB800
UB400
UB300
UB200


----------



## Skylinestar

Is there an updated list?


----------



## Low Profile

I'll definitely be looking for this feature when I invest in an Ultra HD Blu-ray player. At present I'm still only collecting Blu-ray's. My Sony BDP-CX7000ES 400-disc Blu-ray players don't support the ability to move the subtitles. _(I use an anamorphic lens. Not enough throw for the zoom method.)_

For any scope content I just re-author the title _(movie only and preferred audio/subtitle tracks)_ to BD-R moving any subtitles within the frame using *BDSup2Sub* prior to generating the BD folder structure. I generally only bother doing this when the given title contains forced subs for non-English speaking parts.









































Of course if the subs are burned in there's no way to move them. Thankfully I don't see forced subs that are burned in all too often.

One recent example I had where the forced subs were burned in was the US release of "*Stigmata*". The forced subs were positioned half within the frame and half outside the frame. What sense does that make!

*Prior to performing the vertical stretch and moving the a-lens into place.*








*Vertical stretch with a-lens in place.  Doh!*








In cases like this I'd recommend seeing what imports are available. I picked up the German release of "*Stigmata*" which didn't have the forced subs burned in, so I was able to move them as shown below.


----------



## DLCPhoto

Bumping this thread, as I would also like to have the ability to shift Subtitles (I'm using a projector and scope screen, so subtitles are often outside the frame).

It would need to support UHD as well, which narrows the field.

The new Panasonic UB820 or UB420 look to be possibly excellent players, but after reading the manuals, it doesn't appear these otherwise appealing players have this capability.

Other suggestions?


----------



## timmyotule

DLCPhoto said:


> The new Panasonic UB820 or UB420 look to be possibly excellent players, but after reading the manuals, it doesn't appear these otherwise appealing players have this capability.
> 
> Other suggestions?


The Panasonic UB820 or UB420 
https://www.avforums.com/threads/pa...x700-vs-lg-ubk90.2170103/page-2#post-26273037 

Or check out the full specs here, they have subtitle position and brightness adjustment:
https://www.panasonic.com/uk/consumer/home-entertainment/blu-ray-and-dvd/dp-ub420eb.html

Now we just need to figure out how to get the UB420 in the USA.


----------



## DLCPhoto

timmyotule said:


> The Panasonic UB820 or UB420
> https://www.avforums.com/threads/pa...x700-vs-lg-ubk90.2170103/page-2#post-26273037
> 
> Or check out the full specs here, they have subtitle position and brightness adjustment:
> https://www.panasonic.com/uk/consumer/home-entertainment/blu-ray-and-dvd/dp-ub420eb.html
> 
> Now we just need to figure out how to get the UB420 in the USA.


Much appreciated, Timmy!

Mike Garrett confirmed this as well, on a different forum.

Interestingly, the USA Panasonic site doesn't seem to list the UB820 at this time. The European sites do, like the one you referenced. But sometimes there are little differences between the US and International models, so I wasn't 100% certain of what to expect.

And the official manuals for these don't specify exactly what subtitle options can be modified, adding to the uncertainty.

But this is great news. Assuming no major flaws are found in the UB820, I think I'll be getting one. As you point out, the UB420 would be a better deal if you don't need/want the enhanced Audio subsystem and outputs (which I don't), but so far, that doesn't seem to be an option for us.


----------



## Movie Stars

Hello,

I'm new here on this site, and I don't know if I can ask my question in this thread.
But I have a similar question about the Panasonic blu-ray players.

I've noticed, that the new UB blu-ray players of Panasonic has the possibility to move subtitles out of the black bars into the projected screen.
Because I don't own a 4K projector, but just a Full HD projector, with 4K upscaling (Epson TW-7300), I'm in no need of buying a 4K player right now.
A normal Full HD blu-ray player would suffice at this moment.

Now, I was wondering if the Panasonic BDT180, BDT280 or BDT380 also has this option available?
I checked the website from Panasonic but couldn't get any specific information about this matter.

Is there anyone who can say me if this possible or not?
If not, then I will look into one of the UB players.


----------



## Josh Z

Movie Stars said:


> I've noticed, that the new UB blu-ray players of Panasonic has the possibility to move subtitles out of the black bars into the projected screen.
> Because I don't own a 4K projector, but just a Full HD projector, with 4K upscaling (Epson TW-7300), I'm in no need of buying a 4K player right now.
> A normal Full HD blu-ray player would suffice at this moment.


I was doing some house cleaning recently and pulled a Philips BDP7300 out of my attic storage. It has subtitle shift. If I can test and confirm that it's still in good working order, would that be of any help to you?

It's not really worth my listing it on eBay. I'd like to put it in the hands of someone who'd find the subtitle feature useful.

The player was bought from Hong Kong, which is a Region A territory just like the U.S. However, it has one annoying quirk in that the startup splash screen defaults to a 50Hz frame rate until you put a disc in, after which it syncs to either 60 Hz or 24 fps.


----------



## Movie Stars

Josh Z said:


> I was doing some house cleaning recently and pulled a Philips BDP7300 out of my attic storage. It has subtitle shift. If I can test and confirm that it's still in good working order, would that be of any help to you?
> 
> It's not really worth my listing it on eBay. I'd like to put it in the hands of someone who'd find the subtitle feature useful.
> 
> The player was bought from Hong Kong, which is a Region A territory just like the U.S. However, it has one annoying quirk in that the startup splash screen defaults to a 50Hz frame rate until you put a disc in, after which it syncs to either 60 Hz or 24 fps.


Thank you Josh for your reply, however I'm from Belgium and have many DVD titles that are Region B, so that won't work.

Also, I've already made my mind up to go for a new 4K blu-ray player anyway.
I've contacted Panasonic and they could confirm that there is no subtitle shift function available on the normal blu-ray players.
So only the 4K models has this option.

Still, I have 1 question about the subtitle shift function on the Panasonic 4K blu-ray players.
Does this function also work on normal DVD's and Superbit DVD's?

I would be much appreciated for your answers.

Thank you!


----------



## Movie Stars

Movie Stars said:


> Does this function also work on normal DVD's and Superbit DVD's?


Anybody...?

I want to put up my home cinema room asap.


----------



## Josh Z

Movie Stars said:


> Still, I have 1 question about the subtitle shift function on the Panasonic 4K blu-ray players.
> Does this function also work on normal DVD's and Superbit DVD's?


I can't speak to what Panasonic does, but OPPO's subtitle shift works on DVD, Blu-ray, or Ultra HD Blu-ray. It does not work on streaming or on any video sources you plug in through the HDMI input.

Incidentally, Superbit DVDs are just DVDs. There's nothing particularly special about them aside from slightly higher than average bit-rates. The "Superbit" program was mostly just Sony marketing baloney. They later did the same thing on Blu-ray with the "Mastered in 4K" line.


----------



## WillyGib

Josh Z said:


> I can't speak to what Panasonic does, but OPPO's subtitle shift works on DVD, Blu-ray, or Ultra HD Blu-ray. It does not work on streaming or on any video sources you plug in through the HDMI input.
> 
> Incidentally, Superbit DVDs are just DVDs. There's nothing particularly special about them aside from slightly higher than average bit-rates. The "Superbit" program was mostly just Sony marketing baloney. They later did the same thing on Blu-ray with the "Mastered in 4K" line.


Looking at the new Sony UBP-X800M2 specs they state that it will have subtitle shift. The Blu-ray forum has the specs on the M2


----------



## cartman1337

In case anybody is interested, my new LG UBK80, a 4K UHD Blu-ray player, comes with subtitle shifting capabilities. It should be noted that it is a modified player, to be capable of switching region code, but the seller claims this to be a hardware mod only, not a firmware mod, and made no mention of the firmware on the player to be different than on the regular players, nor of anything special being done to subtitle handling on the player, so I expect the feature to present on regular, unmodified players as well.

I was fearing that I would have to get used to a life without subtitle shift when my old Panasonic player started to act up on me, as none of the players I looked at made any mention of having this capabilities, nor did any of the sellers I contacted know of any players in their assortment with that capability, so I was pleasantly surprised when I found that the LG had that capability despite not being mentioned anywhere.

I, however, use it differently than you guys. I also have a projector and screen, but not a 2.35:1 one, so I use it not to shift subtitles up onto the picture in 2.35:1 movies, but to shift them down to the bottom of the screen in 16:9 and 4:3 content, as I find the normal subtitle position often to be a bit too high, and sometimes intrusive to the action on the screen.

In case anybody cares; the LG shifting capability is not as nuanced and precise as Panasonic's was, for those familiar with those. On the Panasonic I would usually shift subtitles down by -5 to -11 steps, based on the disc, on the LG the same discs come in between -1 to -3 steps, so each step is significantly larger.


----------



## Anttikt

LG doesn't seem to print subtitle shifting feature to their specifications. At least I couldn't find that information in UBK80 specs.

LG UBK90 has otherwise the features I'm looking for. Does anyone have the UBK90 and could confirm if LG has kept the subtitle shifting feature also for it?


----------



## F_Stormen

Old thread, but I've been looking for a new player and the subtitle shift is great with a 2.35 screen.
I have narrowed it down to these models in the "budget range"
SONY UBPX800M2 400 $ ( has to be the M2 at the end) The 700 (200$) doesnt have it witch is very saad, 5 of 5 stars för picture and,,, well audio is bitstream so there is no difference.and affordable price.
Panasonic DP-UB420 discontinued ( the following model 450 (200$) doesnt have sub-shift for some unexplained reasons)
Panasonic DP-UB820 400$ range

I cant find any for around 200 Euros/$


----------



## MOberhardt

Good luck for a player in the budget range if you can't source a 420. Maybe you can find a used one.


----------



## 187crew003

wish Apple TV 4k offered this


----------



## Angelo77

187crew003 said:


> wish Apple TV 4k offered this


Using Infuse on my Apple TV 4K, I'm able to move the subtitles inside the frame (+3 value) so I can enjoy proper subs on my 2.4:1 screen.


----------



## 187crew003

Angelo77 said:


> Using Infuse on my Apple TV 4K, I'm able to move the subtitles inside the frame (+3 value) so I can enjoy proper subs on my 2.4:1 screen.


What is infuse?


----------



## Killroy

187crew003 said:


> What is infuse?











Infuse 7 - An Elegant Video Player


Ignite your video content with Infuse – the beautiful way to watch almost any video format on your iPhone, iPad, Apple TV, and Mac. Free download!




firecore.com


----------



## Q8472

Does anybody have an update on which *currently available* models support the subtitle shift?
Most seem to be discontinued, sadly enough 🫤


----------



## flyers10

Q8472 said:


> Does anybody have an update on which *currently available* models support the subtitle shift?
> Most seem to be discontinued, sadly enough 🫤


Believe the panasonic 420,820 and ub9000 all do.


----------



## jrubinstein81

the lg 875 can do subtitle shift. you need to change it every time to use a disc.

Jacob


----------

